# Robot Wars imminent: JAP accepts USA challenge



## entropy13 (Jul 6, 2015)

MegaBots (USA) challenging Suidobashi (JAP):









Suidobashi accepts the challenge:


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 6, 2015)

This is gonna be so epic!

I wonder what the challenge will consist of, the Japanese robot seems more advanced, and has been around a lot longer than the American version if I'm not mistaken. The American version seems slower but more robust, built almost like a bulldozer, I would bet on it if the challenge would consist on some sort of melee combat, but I really doubt that'll ever happen, as both robots must be super expensive, as far as I remember, a Kurata alone was well over one million dollars.

Seems like we are really living in the future! Giant mech like robots duking it out, small pocket computer faster than a PC available only a few years ago, and even a couple working hoverboards, albeit those only work in very limited and controlled conditions.

The only thing missing are flying cars and portable fusion generators haha 

Thanks for the videos, and may the best mech warrior win!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Love it, I hope it is televised.
The American robot is going down, those air tanks on the side are a prime target to disable it as well as the tracks.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 6, 2015)

The US one looks bleak... They better get some help from DARPA guys...


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 6, 2015)

Then out of nowhere come out the Canadian mega robot made of northern Quebec iron , fueled by maple syrup equiped with lumberjack chainsaw and a native american tomahawk.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't see Rick Hunter & Max Sterling piloting these things

EMP bomb and the Japanese bot will go down just like the Sony Network.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> I don't see Rick Hunter & Max Sterling piloting these things
> 
> EMP bomb and the Japanese bot will go down just like the Sony Network.


yeah ... and the whole area around will also go down ... (but i doubt Japanese would not do a EMI shielding on a robot, like it would be if it was designed for war)
don't worry i get you are joking 

interesting upcoming toy battle tho ... still a  little preview (at baby step) of what scifi show us since long (and yet still quite a pack of year to go to reach what we imagine... )
better keep it as a toy play entertainment than a real military development  (which render the EMP bomb useless ahahaha )

tho to get back at the EMP bomb ... it remind me how the only 2 Jaeger able to stay in fight in Pacific Rim during a EMP Kaiju event were the American Mark3 Gipsy Danger and the Russian Mark1 Cherno Alpha who were nuclear powered only (iirc, tho the Cherno Alpha was destroyed prior to the EMP event.) ... tho ... with all the electronic needed for the neural interfacing in any jaeger generation ... : nice mistake, either they are EMI shielded and can withstand a EMP blast and it make the fact that the Chinese Mark4 Crimson Typhoon and the Australian Mark5 Striker Eureka  got disabled by it even more ridiculous, well .... it's a movie ... it need drama effect.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> The US one looks bleak... They better get some help from DARPA guys...


DARPA won't help.  They have Metal Gear Rex in hiding after all. XD


Seriously, they could ask the Pentagon for some tips but I doubt they'll offer much.  Everything that would give them an edge would still be classified tech (e.g. near-field EMP).  They may find assistance if they reached out to a private contractor like Lockheed but then they'll likely have to consign the mech to them.  Both sides might actually agree to that because the guys that made it want to see mechs deployed as a tangible weapons platform and Lockheed is one of the few corporations that could make it a reality.

In either case (Pentagon or private contractor) they may be interested in declassifying something and using this mech as a technology demonstrator.  If they can get assistance from a big dog, it will be interesting.


Only watching those two videos, I think my money is on the USA mech.  Those tracks may be ugly but they're far more stable than 4 independent wheels.  The tracks should also be able to turn as tight of a circle as four steers.  Having a pilot and a gunner is also a huge advantage over a single operator.

I think it is painted to look rusty.  Odd choice.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 6, 2015)

"" ALL ROBOT SOFTWARE MUST BE WRITTEN IN PEARL (harbour)""


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 6, 2015)

Beam particle weapon USA created but it could take a lot of juice on batteries and some heavy transformater.


----------



## JunkBear (Jul 6, 2015)

Plot twist : Canadians enter the game and use super megaphone that scream SORRY at high decibels to destabilise the ennemy. Then finish it with a slapshot in circuitry making it possible to crosscheck the bot in the corner.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Was anyone else reminded of that robot suit Sigourney Weaver used in the Alien series?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## JunkBear (Jul 6, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


>




I guess you meant....your floppy. Baduumm tsssss


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2015)

I literally just watched this episode: 





I'm pretty hyped about this.. I hope it takes off, this is something I could get into.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 6, 2015)

erocker said:


> I literally just watched this episode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Team TPU ?????????????


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 6, 2015)

Atom would kill both of them!


----------

